# Ausi Citizen can live & work in which othe countries?



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hi Freinds,

I have a question ....Ausi citizens can live or work in which other countries based on Ausi passport?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Australian Citizens can also live and work in New Zealand. Do a search for Trans Tasman Travel Arrangement.



eva-usa said:


> Hi Freinds,
> 
> I have a question ....Ausi citizens can live or work in which other countries based on Ausi passport?


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Australian Citizens can also live and work in New Zealand. Do a search for Trans Tasman Travel Arrangement.


Hi amaslam,

Thansk for the reply. Are there any other countries like that?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, as long as they have the proper visa required for that country.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The EU (European Union) is the other major example of a similar arrangement.

There are other Countries where a Citizen of either country will have a much simpler processing to get a visa:

i.e.
Malaysia/Singapore
Canada/USA



eva-usa said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> Thansk for the reply. Are there any other countries like that?


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Thanks amaslam.

I meant like canadian citizens can live & work in majority of european countries , is there something for Australian citizens too?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think Canadians can live and work in more EU countries for an unlimited time. Can you supply a link?

There are some available "Working Holiday Visas" which allow limited time of work (i.e. 12 months) and these are available to AU Citizens as well.

The countries I've mentioned earlier are for long term permanent assignments (full time work and/or live in the country without working).



eva-usa said:


> Thanks amaslam.
> 
> I meant like canadian citizens can live & work in majority of european countries , is there something for Australian citizens too?


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I don't think Canadians can live and work in more EU countries for an unlimited time. Can you supply a link?
> 
> There are some available "Working Holiday Visas" which allow limited time of work (i.e. 12 months) and these are available to AU Citizens as well.
> 
> The countries I've mentioned earlier are for long term permanent assignments (full time work and/or live in the country without working).


Thanks amaslam.

so other then newzealand there is no free entry for Ausralian citizens


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually lots of countries allow 'Free Entry' for visit purposes to AU Citizens (comparable to same list as Canada and the US). But only NZ allows free entry and also allows you to work as well.



eva-usa said:


> Thanks amaslam.
> 
> so other then newzealand there is no free entry for Ausralian citizens


----------

